# Solar Kiln Build



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have been planning to do this for some time using as much free material as possible. I did manage to use quite a bit but was given a lot of free wood that needed drying so I bought some to hurry it along. 

Nothing fancy but it works and was cheap. Hope you like it. 








Start with an old shipping pallet. This was 3'x5'.








Add framing. 4' at back around 1' at front. 








Make a removable front and cover everything with 1/2" PT plywood.








Make a removable top. This is just a temporary plastic cover. Cut some vents in the back, top and bottom. Insert wood and start drying.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Very cool, I may need to borrow your idea.

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you plan to install a fan for air circulation?
Tom


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

TomC said:


> Do you plan to install a fan for air circulation?
> Tom


I would like to but it would need to be solar and so far all of those are too pricey for me.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> I would like to but it would need to be solar and so far all of those are too pricey for me.


Nah, try looking in with hunting gear. I worked for a little while at a sporting goods/outdoors store and we sold little solar panels for deer feeders for $20ish

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_29216_-1?N=329212102

Hook it to a 12V battery and it will constantly recharge off the panel. Ought to run a fan no sweat. I checked my deer feeder last week, mashed the 'test' button, and it went off without a hitch and I hadn't touched it since December. 

Might still be out of your price range but its something. 

I was working on something similar....or at least, some kind of big box kiln to stack my wood in. I drug the frame I'm going to recycle out of the kids' old swing set today while I was waiting on finish to dry. My engineering hadn't gotten much further than that, though.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Horatio said:


> Nah, try looking in with hunting gear. I worked for a little while at a sporting goods/outdoors store and we sold little solar panels for deer feeders for $20ish
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_29216_-1?N=329212102
> 
> ...


I actually have several of those solar panels here. They are 6 volt. Still have to find a DC fan that is 6 volt. Regular fans won't work since they are AC. Wish it was a bit closer to the house so I could just plug one in. But now that I think of it they are making a fan to go in pop up blinds. Hmm wonder what voltage those are?

It is good to be an electrician sometimes.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

ghost5 said:


> I actually have several of those solar panels here. They are 6 volt. Still have to find a DC fan that is 6 volt. Regular fans won't work since they are AC. Wish it was a bit closer to the house so I could just plug one in. But now that I think of it they are making a fan to go in pop up blinds. Hmm wonder what voltage those are?
> 
> It is good to be an electrician sometimes.


I have a few spare computer fans in a box upstairs -- you're welcome to one if it'll help your project.

Offhand I don't remember if they are 5v or 12v, I'll take a look if you're interested.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice build. Here's what my search came up with and the price isn't to bad.

Solar Powered Fan for Room,or Desk Can Mount in Window Room Ventilator with Removable Solar Panel: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

Amazon.com: Solar Roof vent for Car, RV, Shed, Boat, Greenhouse: Automotive


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> I actually have several of those solar panels here. They are 6 volt. Still have to find a DC fan that is 6 volt. Regular fans won't work since they are AC. Wish it was a bit closer to the house so I could just plug one in. But now that I think of it they are making a fan to go in pop up blinds. Hmm wonder what voltage those are?
> 
> It is good to be an electrician sometimes.


You can hook up panels in series to get the voltage up.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> I have a few spare computer fans in a box upstairs -- you're welcome to one if it'll help your project.
> 
> Offhand I don't remember if they are 5v or 12v, I'll take a look if you're interested.


ooh! ooh! I have a my old, dead computer laying here and it has a monster fan in it....huge sucker....hrmmm......


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

buddy of mine used a computer fan in his poratable fish house. running on 12v dc. works fine but really doesnt move much air.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

Horatio said:


> ooh! ooh! I have a my old, dead computer laying here and it has a monster fan in it....huge sucker....hrmmm......


And remember that a DC fan rated at, say, 12 volts will run on a lower voltage.... It just runs slower. I have a couple muffin-type fans similar to computer fans. Mine are rated at 13V (don't know why the odd rating) but I've run them on 9V. Just don't go higher than the rated voltage.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

For a small fan maybe one of these for an auto? Should be available at a local auto store. Just a one inch hole at the bottom for air flow.
http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/sop..._content=pla&gclid=CPP6y__UgLICFQJp4Aod-XcAhw

I like your idea of the kiln... I am about to replace about 6 windows and a patio door on the southern exposure of my home.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys. We are on to something with the fans and I see a couple getting installed soon. Thanks for all the comments on the project, too. :yes:


----------

